# leavin town for a little while



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

Well guys, today i leave for National Guard basic training, and I won't be able to post, I'm guessin for at least 3 months. I sure am gonna miss all you guys on here that have helped me build my bike up to what it is. I hope all goes well with everybody and I'll post again as soon as i can. Thanks for a great site with a friendly atmosphere. PEACE.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I think everyone will agree that you deserve the thanks for being part of our armed forces. Hope you get to ride again soon. Be safe.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes... Thanks for signing up to serve for our country!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

maybe by the time you return, there will be mud once again


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for your service and be careful .......... see yea when you get back


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

You'll have a good time! lol The first couple weeks will suck, but seemed like to me when they give you your weapon they kinda mello out some...maybe the thought of a ticked off guy with a gun may have something to do with it...lol. Have a blast man and thanks for joining the club. Give me a call whenever you can, or just wanna holla at someone. 318-278-1480 cell


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

good luck. 2 guys i ride with up here. r n basics right now. they r supposed to get out n august. but found out last week after basics they go to atp training or sumthing like that tell january. 

just keep ur head up.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

No thanks for us.


THANK YOU!!!

Thanks for serving our country!!!!


----------

